# 200ltr x 3V build - East Gippsland



## droid (27/8/17)

might as well start at the beginning and document this build

the idea is to be able to get a decent amount of wort for a few peeps every now and then and to have a bit of fun and learn some new things along the way - a country colab system for up to 8 people that can take away a cube

after Yob advertised some 44g's in stainless that turned out to be not what we thought, homebrewnewb aka Simon got hold of me and organised some through a previous contact, thanks so much mate!

Paul was the man that had some and all I had to do was pay and get them down here from Melbs. We have a cadet at work who is from Melbourne and I couldn't believe it when she said she lived in the same suburb as Paul!! On the back of her ute they came, some more dollars were exchanged and here we are.

it was meant to be eh? hehe

the drums made by Rheem


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

before


----------



## droid (27/8/17)




----------



## droid (27/8/17)

after some sodium perc
tadaa!


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/17)

Awesome! Great idea. It's things like this that help establish a real brewing community.

Will you be going 1/2", 5/8" or 3/4" for transfer/HEX?


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

1/2 seems slow but further investigating is required

I'd prefer to be able to interchange my bits, so maybe a compromise, at this point I may as well go 1/2" because the holes can always be made bigger. Then things could be looked at where flow is an issue, case by case, biggest offender first type thing.


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/8/17)

How did you clean with the sodium perc? Did you fill them right up or little bit and a bit of arm muscle?


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> How did you clean with the sodium perc? Did you fill them right up or little bit and a bit of arm muscle?


I filled one up and heated to 68, then squirted one of the others with the 68C mix and it cleaned up with an easy wipe as did the other, tis a beautiful thing!


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/8/17)

Awesome mate! Good to know  

Not that I'll be in the market for anything that big, just interested in how people clean things


----------



## Mardoo (27/8/17)

You could always keep a handful of 3/4" to 1/2" adapters on hand. If you have a centrifugal pump that will just act as a choke, luke a partially closed valve. However, Depending on how you handle heat exchange, if you used a coil of tube, I would guess the efficiency of heat exchange would be less for 3/4" tube than 1/2" tube, as I've been told the efficiency is less for 1/2" tube vs. 3/8" tube.


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

Mardoo said:


> You could always keep a handful of 3/4" to 1/2" adapters on hand. If you have a centrifugal pump that will just act as a choke, luke a partially closed valve. However, Depending on how you handle heat exchange, if you used a coil of tube, I would guess the efficiency of heat exchange would be less for 3/4" tube than 1/2" tube, as I've been told the efficiency is less for 1/2" tube vs. 3/8" tube.


yeah, I'm thinking that I may as well use everything on hand and then make changes where needed but that would be a good idea, something to keep in mind for sure

once the plumbing size is worked out it may cop the welded tri-clamp treatment


----------



## malt junkie (27/8/17)

I'll grab an extra bag in the BB, to help with bedding in! The hop stores could take a hit too, to make way for some fresh stocks also. We'll talk.


----------



## droid (27/8/17)

malt junkie said:


> I'll grab an extra bag in the BB, to help with bedding in! The hop stores could take a hit too, to make way for some fresh stocks also. We'll talk.


You don't need to bring anything MJ, I owe ya. We'll have to crank out some large batches when it's harvest time, just because, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## malt junkie (27/8/17)

Should we plan for a barrel program? Just sayin...

we know money people who could hide expenditure ....


----------



## knot_gillty (28/8/17)

Where abouts in East Gippy are you droid? I'd come for a look to see how it's done. I'm down in Trafalgar. Head up East Gippy way often.


----------



## pcqypcqy (28/8/17)

if flow rate becomes a problem, you could just double up and run a few lines in parallel. Might be cost effective and helps with interchangable parts, replacability, etc.

If you're going this route, getting a whirlpool going in that thing is certainly going to require a few inlets anyway.


----------



## droid (28/8/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Where abouts in East Gippy are you droid? I'd come for a look to see how it's done. I'm down in Trafalgar. Head up East Gippy way often.



Eagle Point, when you hit Bairnsdale you keep on the Melbourne (Western) side of the river and head out to Paynesville, Eagle Point is about half way between on Lake King.

You're welcome anytime man, no stress.


----------



## droid (28/8/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> if flow rate becomes a problem, you could just double up and run a few lines in parallel. Might be cost effective and helps with interchangable parts, replacability, etc.
> 
> If you're going this route, getting a whirlpool going in that thing is certainly going to require a few inlets anyway.



I'm likin' how you're thinking. I wondered about using the two small KK pumps and splitting a bigger line into each, even another couple of same sized pumps and some more silicone would be much cheaper than fitting these out with new stuff.

Interesting, thanks for that!


----------



## Mardoo (28/8/17)

I reckon you should do everything in 9/16", you know, it'd be distinctive and proprietary.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (28/8/17)

You could then call the beer "Pedaller" (bad pun for bike geeks).


----------



## knot_gillty (28/8/17)

droid said:


> Eagle Point, when you hit Bairnsdale you keep on the Melbourne (Western) side of the river and head out to Paynesville, Eagle Point is about half way between on Lake King.
> 
> You're welcome anytime man, no stress.



Yep, I know Eagle Point. Cheers mate. Footy is finished now, my U10's lost the prelim so weekends are almost free. Having said that, I've got a wedding, my 40th, AFL GF weekend, a friends 40th.... I guess I'm still busy for a bit. Haha. I'll definitely have to catch up one day, meet a few brewers and gain some know how. I only do mead (at the moment) so I'll bring some of that down.


----------



## droid (29/8/17)

I don't think these drums are the same size but Nor-Cal brewing solutions have a drum conversion page for; HLT, Mash and Kettle, good for getting the ol' noggin ticking over.

Warning - shiny stuff


----------



## Mardoo (29/8/17)

God I love their stuff!


----------

